# Looking for a "inexpensive" SHARK reel/rod combo.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all. This is only my second post here (I earlier offered some pics of a cheaper route to own a cooler/rod holder in another thread) but I have a few questions.

I am heading down to OBX (Avon) in mid-September. This is the third year we've done this (my wife along with a buddy and his wife) and it's always a blast. My buddy and I try to surf fish as much as possible for whatever is bititing.

This year, we want to hopefully add "shark" to whatever is biting. Right now, we are both equipped with the standard assortment of surf spinning rod/reel setups capable of brining in what you would "expect" to catch (mullet, spanish, pomps, blues, etc). 

We are each looking into picking up a rod/reel combo capable of brining in smaller/med. sharks. My problem is that I am totally confused on what do get. I've seen a lot of specs posted but to be honest, it's Greek to me. I wish someone could post some links to particular models or give me concrete parameters to look for.

As I only get over to the beach once a year (twice at most), I don't want (or need) to spend a bunch of money. An "el cheapo" will work fine considering the limited amount of time it will be used. Granted, I don't want something that will fall apart on Day 2 either. Just something basic and simple.

I am pretty comfortable with the rigging/setup that I will need, it's just the actual hardware that has me lost.

Thanks in advance.

Will from S. Md.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

what do you consider inexpensive? 

less than a 100 for both reel and rod? 
100 each for reel and rod? 


I should ask how much are you willing to spend.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

If you have suitable equipment for surf fishing, then you are already equipped for small/medium sharks. The guys with the specialty gear are targeting the big guys (over 5 ft). Also species has a lot to do with it. A 5 ft Bull shark is a lot different than a 5 ft blacktip. The bull shark weighs a lot more cause of body shape. They all will bite you though.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*Yes, Inexpensive is a relative term…*

Could mean less than $50 for rod/reel, $100 for the combo or $100 or more for each. For my medium to heavy gear I target $200 for the setup. Smaller stuff $150 or under.

Conventional or spinning?

I have an Emblem XT6000 on an 12’ ocean master heavy and had no troubles beaching biters up to around 6’. I would be confident in the setup with a larger shark but have never hooked one yet. Reel was around $130, rod $90. Have used them for …. 5 or 7 years now and no issues with either. Have yet to see the spool using #17 tritanium but come pretty close one time. My buddy just tightened the drag some and stopped it. 

Brought in a #57 cobia on a Diawa X50SHA and a 7’ Sealine boat rod. Reel $130, rod $69.99 + tax. Newer setup, 2 years maybe and no troubles with either. She took a lot of line but never enough for me to worry. Big fish aren’t always that far from shore either so you don’t always need to cast a mile.

I don’t get out near as much as I’d like to but do see all my gear as an investment. Even for one or two trips a year, reliable gear is a necessity, for me anyway. Nothing would suck more than having that cobia on and the reel’s drag go out or the handle break! For the fish of a lifetime (or the trip anyway) I like to feel confident that my setup will get the job done. That doesn’t mean I need a custom rod and $500 reel but I do want something fairly decent that will do the job well.

For me, I’d say line capacity and good drag are keys to the reel. Both the above hold over 400 yds of #17 line. Rod just needs to have some backbone and not be wimpy. Try scoping out swap shops or garage sales; you never know what folks will have. You may be targeting 3’ to 4’ sharks but that 5’ or larger one won’t know that when it picks up your bait!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*And*

...it also depends on what size sharks you want to catch. You could land 3-5ft shark on regular spinning gear and 25lb mono if you have the right terminal tackle.

If you want the "right kind" of set-up specifically for 4-6' Sharks you could do it for about $275(that is just Rod/Reel). The rest of the tackle will probably run another $100 (leaders, hooks, line etc..)

Here's a link to a quality Rod for heaving bait 16-20oz from the Surf:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_38525_151002008_151000000_151002000_151-2-8


Here are two reels that would work: Penn 545/555
http://www.alltackle.com/penn_gs.htm
Fin-Nor OFS 95

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=fin-nor&noImage=0


For Larger Sharks Rod and Reel would run you about $350+

Rest of Gear:
80# Power Pro 500 yds
Size 16/0 circle hooks
Wire Leader #100
Spro Power Swivels #5 120lb
Berkley Big game #80

Look in the bible and/or do a search on here for Sharking. There's a ton of good information.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*not always*

I just got a used penn senator 6/0 for about $65 shipped and a new Daiwa Sealine XH rod for about the same ... a smaller 4/0 penn would be a better choice for smaller sharks ... but that's a conventional reel and not spinning


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry about the vagueness. More so, I've done a little more reading (work was slow today). I originally meant $100 total for rod and reel, however, I see that my hopes were a little short lived an urealistic. 

I guess $200 is more reasonable but I am not locked into a certain price. I value "value". I am willing to spend a little more $$$ if it takes me out of the "el cheapo - going to fall apart on you in a week" category into something a little more reliable.

However, like I said earlier, this is only a setup I would use minimally during the year (I only visit OBX 1x a year and 2x if I am VERY lucky). 

As for skark size, I was thinking small meant <5' with meds being in the 5-8' range and the big boys being in the over 8' range. I know bulls are out in the OBX waters and this is what I had in mind. I placed them in the med. range (though I know that is all subjective). 

In consideration of the expense involved (between setup and tackle), I am trying to do this on a budget (as little as possible) while still being adequate.

From my research, I've found the Daiwa SL X50 SHA. From what I've read, it SHOULD do the trick and it's under $120. I would like something with a wind level if possible but I am just starting to "shop". I know you guys are the experts so I figured I'd ask here. Conventional seems to be the way to go from what I've read and it could be doubled up as a cobia/red drum setup when the "season" hits.

Thanks for the info so far. Keep it coming. 

Will from S. MD


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If your gonna cast this setup from the beach then yes the 50sha is a good reel *but not a level wind* and I would say an Ocean Master heavy would be a good stick to cast all the weight ya need. Now if your gonna Yak baits out then go with a shorter rod. 

Give Randy at The Bait Shack a call ,,, he is also the Va and NC board sponsor and gives some of the best deals anywhere.

www.randysbaitshack.com


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*From What*

you are saying it sounds like you EITHER want something that will catch sm-med sharks in addition to the gear you already have or you want something that can catch sm-med sharks and double as something to catch fish.

If you are fishing from OBX from the Surf, then your primary concern is getting a ROD that will hold enough bait and weight to cast far enough and stout (rated) enough to handle 50-100lbs of Shark.

The OM (Ocean Master) heavy is your best bet at $120. Attach that to a Daiwa Emcast Sport which is a heavy Surf Reel for $59.95 and there ya go. (Dawia.com - SPinning reels) - They are rated Med/Hvy to X/Hvy.
It's a good inexpensive Shark setup that will catch the Med size sharks and you can use it to catch fish as well, like Drum in the surf. I've got all this stuff in my favorites, so I've done my homework.

Hope this helps.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*second that*

I've the 12 OM Heavy and the Daiwa 6000 Emcast Plus ... also have a smaller Emcast sport .... but with the above set up it's awesome ... casts very well ... and handles the weight .... the reel for me has caught 4' sharks with no problems at all ... horsed them in ... land several 4-6' rays with it ... can't be beat in my humble opinion ... trying buy it as a combo it will be cheaper


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*and one of these*

it will save your fingers when you cast ... wrap your line around the pin and hold the trigger it you want it to cast ... the line and heavy weight your casting will cut your fingers up and this will also maybe add distance to your cast 

this is from Randy's baitshack and he is a sponser of this website ... sure he can hook you up with this combo too 
http://www.randysbaitshack.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=294


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

$200 is almost enough, $250 is better.

as the saying goes,"you get what you pay for." 

i think there's an hdx/ daiwa combo on the marketplace, check it out. iunno the price.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*that one is casting*

he's looking for a spinning setup


oops didn't see that one


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Remember if you go light bring lots of extra line in case a big boy hits since it does not take them long to unwind you.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I read what you consider medium on a shark. 5-8 ft. Big over 8. well to handle sharks (especially bull sharks in the 5-8 ft range), you are gonna need some hefty stuff with a lot of line capacity. Good luck to ya whatever you decide.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks all. Some really good information in here. Maybe I can present it in another manner that will hopefully give me the info I need to shop.

As for reels - what models are recommended? Requirements (range) for line capacity at what #? Outside of that would be basic features right? Drag, etc? 

For rods - what lengths, weight handling ability, med/heavy?, etc. 

I think I have some good ideas pointing me in the right direction and may just concede to hitting one of the local shops in OBX. 

Will


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

My recomendation is also the 12ft Ocean Master Heavy with a Daiwa Emcast Spinning reel filled with 50lb Braid with 50lb topshot of mono. 

I would also spend an extra $20 and get a breakaway cannon for that setup. 

you should be able to get everything for less than 200 dollars. 

For Drum and striper fishing, just change the braid to 17 or 20 lb mono since you don't need the capacity and stenght of the 50lb braid.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> My recomendation is also the 12ft Ocean Master Heavy with a Daiwa Emcast Spinning reel filled with 50lb Braid with 50lb topshot of mono.


Topshot?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Topshot*

Braided line gives you more strength with a smaller diameter (80lb braid has the same diameter as 20lb mono for example). However, braide doesn't stretch like mono and braid is more susceptible to abraision so you don't want it on a bottom that will cut/scratch it thereby weakening it. Therefore if you use braid put it on your reel first (If it will hold 500 yds) then 350 braid and 150 mono. The mono will stretch and be on the bottom of the surf. However, for what you are fishing for, I wouldn't use it. If you were wanting to catch larger sharks with better equipment then I would use braid. Better equipment meaning a reel like the Fin-Nor OFS95.
BTW - I learned a lot of what I know right here on this site. Thanks, Tommy, RR, BartyB, Jetty Park , Atlantaking, HellRhay and so many others.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

The reason I suggested the braid was to get more capacity out of the spinning reel to allow some longer runs with the lighter tackle. You will fill up any spinning reel very quickly if you load even 30 or 40 lb mono on it. 

As for the "I am only targeting" smaller sharks, I would like to know how you do that? you put bloody bait out there and you have no idea what size shark is going to pick it up. Now you can lessen the chance of a large shark by using smaller bait but its no where near full proof. I would like to have that extra capacity of line just in case the big ones do decide my bloody bait looks like a meal. 

Its not going to hurt anything to have some braid backing on the reel for capacity.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> The reason I suggested the braid was to get more capacity out of the spinning reel to allow some longer runs with the lighter tackle. You will fill up any spinning reel very quickly if you load even 30 or 40 lb mono on it.
> 
> As for the "I am only targeting" smaller sharks, I would like to know how you do that? you put bloody bait out there and you have no idea what size shark is going to pick it up. Now you can lessen the chance of a large shark by using smaller bait but its no where near full proof. I would like to have that extra capacity of line just in case the big ones do decide my bloody bait looks like a meal.
> 
> Its not going to hurt anything to have some braid backing on the reel for capacity.


I do understand the concept of "limiting" and how futile it is. My sole point was to state what size tackle I was looking to purchase to help in the recommendation process. 

Going "big/heavy" may be overkill for the OBX considering it is very likely that anything I catch will be less then 7-8' (most in the 3-4' range). I understand mother nature controls that part. 

And I am looking for a conventional reel. Somewhere someone mentioned "spinning" and I am not sure why. A Penn 6/0 would be perfect but I think I recall them being a little pricey. Could be wrong though. Still learning.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Conventionals*

You won't get a good conventional for a cheap price. They are going to run upwards of $125. Most of the guys use Penn 545 in that situation $130. But it does not have a level wind, it will get you great distance and its powerful enough for the big boys if needed. Its used a lot down here for the Kings. The 555 about the same price can get 600 yds of line on it I think 20lb.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are only going to be casting this reel once or twice I year, I would go with a good spinning reel. The last thing you want is to be on the beach with your only sharking reel and you spend more time picking out blowups than fishing. 

I am assuming that you aren't already an experienced conventional caster. If you are already comfortable with these reels by all means go for it. a quick tip check ebay! also if you live near salt water go check walmart, I got a Penn 113H Special for $79.99 on closeout because they are getting rid of them.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> If you are only going to be casting this reel once or twice I year, I would go with a good spinning reel. The last thing you want is to be on the beach with your only sharking reel and you spend more time picking out blowups than fishing.
> 
> I am assuming that you aren't already an experienced conventional caster. If you are already comfortable with these reels by all means go for it. a quick tip check ebay! also if you live near salt water go check walmart, I got a Penn 113H Special for $79.99 on closeout because they are getting rid of them.



Thanks for the heads up on walmart/ebay. I am comfortable with casting a conventional but it was on a smaller setup. Thinking its obviously the same principle, it should pan out. Not against the spinning reels, but most other places have been saying "conventional." I am already starting to realize that my initial budget may get blown out of the water - lol.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*conventional vs spin*

a conventional reel is way different than a bassin baitcaster ... you can get a decent used reel off ebay just use caution and common sense ... the Daiwa Sealine 11'3" XH rod is only about $50 on ebay for a new rod ... very stiff .. great for throwing 8 and a huge chunk or whole fish .... graphite too ... are you going to be casting them out ... a 6/0 is gonna be a chore to cast ... whole lotta reel ... but if your kayaking your baits out or off a pier your ok ... nothing wrong with the above mentioned spin outfits ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hannibal*

I think most of us feel for what you want to accomplish you'd be happier with a medium spinnning outfit that would give you more flexibility with what you can do with it; and stay reasonalby close to your budget.

If you were gonna be a "serious sharker" (meaning hot and heavy into it; doing it often and going after the big boys too) then we'd recommend a big, expensive conventional setup.

We're just trying to steer you in a direction that you won't feel like you've blown a lot of bucks for something that truly would only get used once or twice a year. I am sure you'd want to have something that you could do more than one thing with and not break the bank.

Just trying to help. Good luck and tight lines!



surfchunker said:


> nothing wrong with the above mentioned spin outfits ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*or this*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=321242#post321242


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

I like the Penn 68 with a heavy 9 foot rod for what you are after.It will hold almost as much line as a 6/0 and is lighter and better balanced for casting.
Jake


----------



## san martian (Apr 5, 2007)

A Penn 555 with an american rodsmith 12' heaver would set you back about $200. Ive caught a 6' shark with this rig and the fight is much better than using a "winch".Save your money and buy quality gear its cheaper in the long run


----------

